# Baggy Wave Sweater Pattern



## MrsB

FREE Pattern from Pickles

http://www.pickles.no/baggy-wave-sweater/


----------



## LadyBecket

A very cozy looking sweater, something to cuddle up in on a cold day.


----------



## alisonc

I love this!!! ;-)


----------



## gramknits

LadyBecket said:


> A very cozy looking sweater, something to cuddle up in on a cold day.


We are on the same "wave" length! My thoughts exactly when I looked at this sweater. Just needs a comfy chair, a good book and a cup of blackberry cobbler coffee!


----------



## alisonc

I bought some gorgeous mohair/cotton wool and have not found anything I wanted to use it for,I have now tho'!!!


----------



## sanchezs

Be sure to look at the sizing on this. It's a childs pattern. Chest size is only 26 "
A bit deceiving when the models look so much older.


----------



## MacRae

Mrs B..... Really like this one.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

Very nice pattern. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## jltrask

sanchezs said:


> Be sure to look at the sizing on this. It's a childs pattern. Chest size is only 26 "
> A bit deceiving when the models look so much older.


I checked other adult patterns, and the chest size inches are similar. I wonder if it is just the width, not circumference. Does anyone have experience with their patterns?

I also noted that on their baby patterns, they refer to width rather than chest size.


----------



## MrsB

If you increase repeats, you can increase size, However, I'm not sure about decreasing for armholes and necklines. Maybe increasing the size of needle used would help. I think if you email the designer or the site showing the garment, they oftentimes will tell you how to alter the instructions to suit your purpose. I have found that to be true a few times.


----------



## RuthRoss

I think that's half the circumference of the chest. It would be 52 inches in the bust. It's a very loose-fitting sweater. If you need it to be smaller (but not as small as 45 inches), you might use a smaller needle.


----------



## MrsB

Ah...that would make a difference for sure.


----------



## cricket074

Something is not quite right with the chest measurement. It says to cast on 168 stitches and gauge is 14 stitches=4"in stockinette stitch. Do the math and that comes out to 48" if I did it right.


----------

